# Duty, and grief, and duty



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The target of this link does not describe anything lighthearted, so is not what the Community Forum prescribes. What it is, is a facet of being human and responsible and dutiful. And human.

http://m.amo-union.net/article.php?a=2584


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Ukko said:


> The target of this link does not describe anything lighthearted, so is not what the Community Forum prescribes. What it is, is a facet of being human and responsible and dutiful. And human.
> 
> http://m.amo-union.net/article.php?a=2584


As a sailor(former life) I can only agree with your posting.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

"The ship! - it wipes out all our chances.
The Kuro Siwo crushed us under its heel,
but you're still watching, over the wheel,
how, point by point, the compass dances."

very very sad

I read in wikipedia the whole tragic incident


----------

